# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  SQL Server 2008 R2

## tattooedscorpdc

There are a bunch of brand new features in R2, from scalability to new BI features.

Get a great overview of the new features here, this is a video PowerPoint presentation that includes a link to download a beta version of the new database...

http://www.msdev.com/Directory/Descr...x?eventId=1494

Larry D 
MSAE

----------


## Island1

Thanks for posting this - it's a great summary, and something nice to which I can point my clients!

We appreciate your bringing this stuff to our attention!

Bill

----------

